# PSE X Force



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 
Just curious if anyone shoots, or has shot the new PSE X Force. I saw the video of the product test on Youtube the other day, and was very intrigued. I went to Cabelas on Sunday though, and they said that it was a pro-shop only model bow, and that everyone that they had talked to about it said that it was incredibly hard to draw. The guy said it was awkward to pull back. I haven't really checked into yet, but I was just wondering if anyone out there has? I am looking to upgrade my bow to something faster this summer, so I thought I would start the research early. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Yep,i tryed one out and i think its my next bow.Easy on the draw cycle,and,its dead in the hand.I have a 28"draw,and with a 425GR.arrow,i was shooting 268fps.The bow only had a 27"draw mod,so i believe it would of shot at least 275 at 28"draw.A real nice rig.pan.


----------

